# Flat/Apartment required in Agouza



## elrasho

Hello,

I need to rent a flat / apartment in Agouza between October 5th - November 11th.

I have googled around and can't find anythng. I need to be walking distance to the British Council I will be doing the CELTA course there.

I am not going to pay commision so please dont reply if your expecting some. The falt needs to have its own bathroom, shower, sink, toilet. 

Any further information will be greatly appreciated

Thanks

elrasho


----------



## MaidenScotland

Walking distance will bring in Mohandiseen or at last a good part of it.
I understand you wanting to sort something out now and have an apartment lined up.
The summer months see Cairo full of gulf Arabs who rent apartments and you may find that once they have gone you will have a better chance of finding one plus you may get a better deal in the rent. Saying that there were not so many gulf Arabs about last summer and the building behind me which is mainly used as holiday lets slashed it prices and still couldn't let them.

maiden


----------



## elrasho

That right, I rather have something lines up so when I get there I can move straight in. I will be arrving 5 days before the course starts, that's enough time to find a place just in case I cant sort something out beforehand right?

In terms of google maps, where is Mohaniseen? This is where the British Council is: British - Google Maps


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> That right, I rather have something lines up so when I get there I can move straight in. I will be arrving 5 days before the course starts, that's enough time to find a place just in case I cant sort something out beforehand right?
> 
> In terms of google maps, where is Mohaniseen? This is where the British Council is: British - Google Maps




Hi

I live on the same street as the British Council . Mohandiseen is is literally around the corner. Zamalek is an easy walk too.
I don't know about your time scale and of course it would depend on what spec you want in your apartment, even apartments that advertise western furniture, American kitchen can be very basic. Can you not come to Cairo for a quick visit? You would be able to have a map in your head and also look at some apartments and see what is available.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> That right, I rather have something lines up so when I get there I can move straight in. I will be arrving 5 days before the course starts, that's enough time to find a place just in case I cant sort something out beforehand right?
> 
> In terms of google maps, where is Mohaniseen? This is where the British Council is: British - Google Maps


I looked at your link - if you look at the main street marked in yellow to the left of the British Council i.e. the street called Gameat el Dowal el Arabiya (Arab League St in English), that's the main street in Mohandiseen. 

MS will correct me if I am wrong as I have not spent much time in Agouza but I think Mohandiseen is much more buzzy than Agouza with more cafes/restaurants etc and there are more expats living there. You have to learn how to cross the roads if you are going to walk (I stood outside the Pyramisa shaking the first time I tried to cross the road!) but you quickly get the hang of it....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Agouza is primarily a residential area, we have local corner shops but that is it, no metro, alpha etc and has very few foreigners but as I said previously Mohandiseen is around the corner a 3 minute walk.


----------



## elrasho

Can I just bunk up with you Maiden? I will earn by keep by teaching you Boxing and you can play on my 360 lol

So Mohandiseen eh? Right im gonna do some intensive googling and find out as much as I can about that place, would have been great if the CELTA course provided accomodation too ah well


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> Can I just bunk up with you Maiden? I will earn by keep by teaching you Boxing and you can play on my 360 lol
> 
> So Mohandiseen eh? Right im gonna do some intensive googling and find out as much as I can about that place, would have been great if the CELTA course provided accomodation too ah well




Dear God are you wanting me branded as a whore lol.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Dear God are you wanting me branded as a whore lol.


LOL. The boxing could come in handy though MS - I read somewhere that increasing numbers of Egyptian women are taking self-defence classes


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Can I just bunk up with you Maiden? I will earn by keep by teaching you Boxing and you can play on my 360 lol
> 
> So Mohandiseen eh? Right im gonna do some intensive googling and find out as much as I can about that place, would have been great if the CELTA course provided accomodation too ah well


Are you thinking of taking any Arabic courses whilst you are out there? Many of the language schools help with accomodation and you could do a short basic course (you can do as little as a week or two) which would help whilst you were in Cairo, meet people and get some help with accomodation.

See if you can order Cairo the Practical Guide from your local library as I've found it quite handy. The Rough Guide and Lonely Planet guides were also quite helpful but make sure you get the latest editions as I've been known to traipse round Cairo looking for restaurants that no longer exist.


----------



## elrasho

I doubt I will have time to do an Arabic course. The CELTA itslef is very intensive. Im gonna have a look at loney planets website and get some more info about the area. Would be great if the British Council offered some sort of orienteering for when you arrive, help you get adjusted and what not.


----------



## elrasho

Realistically speaking is 5 days enough time to find a flat in the Agouza or Mohandiseen area? I cant come to Egypt beforehand and so will have to come 5 days before the course starts to sort everything out, I know its porpper last minute but that the only way I can do this.

PS: How can I edit my post, I dont see the "edit" button


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Realistically speaking is 5 days enough time to find a flat in the Agouza or Mohandiseen area? I cant come to Egypt beforehand and so will have to come 5 days before the course starts to sort everything out, I know its porpper last minute but that the only way I can do this.
> 
> PS: How can I edit my post, I dont see the "edit" button


The sort of flat you are looking to rent can be found in a few days (as I presume it just needs to be basic rather than anything special) - I have usually arrived in Egypt to do a course and found something within 72 hours although on a couple of occasions I have had the help of the college.


----------



## elrasho

So basically I arrive and just ask aorund? Thats a bit "wishy washy" dont u think, theres no way I can sort something out before I arrive?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> So basically I arrive and just ask aorund? Thats a bit "wishy washy" dont u think, theres no way I can sort something out before I arrive?


To be honest I don't think it will be easy to sort something out before and obviously that's not what we are use to in the UK. The best people to know what's available in any neighbourhood are the doormen who work in that area. There isn't a sophisticated letting market for short-term cheapish lets (believe me, I would have preferred to use a letting agent when I first arrived). Much of what is achieved in Cairo is through word of mouth in terms of jobs, accomodation, where to buy things etc.

If you are going in August, you can make some enquiries then. Or you can try and sort something out through that site I emailed to you. But I would personally be reluctant to rent a flat without at least seeing it first. Even when I have stayed in "nice" flats in Cairo, the accomodation has been basic.


----------



## elrasho

I have been in touch wiith a man from Cairo who recomends the following three places for me:

Garden City
Al Maadi
Al Dokki

Garden city and Maadi are about 25mins walk away from the British Council, Al Dokki is 10 minutes. Hes asked me what I am expecting to pay and I have no idea. At the current exchange rate 1LE = £8.1

Im trying to budget this stay and I think I hav about £700 to spend on accomodation for the month of the course. Do you guys n gals think I can get an apartemnt for theat much? Or will I be looking at getting a room and sharing it with others?


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> I have been in touch wiith a man from Cairo who recomends the following three places for me:
> 
> Garden City
> Al Maadi
> Al Dokki
> 
> Garden city and Maadi are about 25mins walk away from the British Council, Al Dokki is 10 minutes. Hes asked me what I am expecting to pay and I have no idea. At the current exchange rate 1LE = £8.1
> 
> Im trying to budget this stay and I think I hav about £700 to spend on accomodation for the month of the course. Do you guys n gals think I can get an apartemnt for theat much? Or will I be looking at getting a room and sharing it with others?




Ohh if you can afford that amount for rent you can indeed bunk with me it will be worth being called a scarlett woman 
Seriously yes you will find an apartment for less than that, 3000LE should get you a decent apartment, gas and electric are very cheap so don't even worry about taking that into consideration. I would doubt that you will have internet access in your apartment but wireless is available all over the city, go for a coffee in a cafe and you will have free wireless.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s never tell how much you have to spend on rent.. cos it will cost you all of it

Maadi is too far away he is lying about the walk and as a single person you will want to be more central. Dokki is fine and walkable. 

I would tell him that you have 2500 to spend on rent for the month
This guy you are in touch with will want commission and it is usually one months rent plus if he takes you to see various apartment he will expect a payment for each apartment seen,
Taxis are cheap here.. everyone uses them so do not be concerned about the cost of a taxi if you find an apartment that you like the biggest obstacles are traffic jams.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s never tell how much you have to spend on rent.. cos it will cost you all of it
> 
> Maadi is too far away he is lying about the walk and as a single person you will want to be more central. Dokki is fine and walkable.
> 
> I would tell him that you have 2500 to spend on rent for the month
> This guy you are in touch with will want commission and it is usually one months rent plus if he takes you to see various apartment he will expect a payment for each apartment seen,
> Taxis are cheap here.. everyone uses them so do not be concerned about the cost of a taxi if you find an apartment that you like the biggest obstacles are traffic jams.
> 
> Maiden


I agree with MS both in terms of the distance to Maadi and her estimate as to rent for a one bedroom flat. Does the guy not have flats in mohandiseen?


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s never tell how much you have to spend on rent.. cos it will cost you all of it
> 
> Maadi is too far away he is lying about the walk and as a single person you will want to be more central. Dokki is fine and walkable.
> 
> I would tell him that you have 2500 to spend on rent for the month
> *This guy you are in touch with will want commission and it is usually one months rent plus if he takes you to see various apartment he will expect a payment for each apartment seen,*
> Taxis are cheap here.. everyone uses them so do not be concerned about the cost of a taxi if you find an apartment that you like the biggest obstacles are traffic jams.
> 
> Maiden


Seriously! He expects me to pay a whole months rent to him just for sorting me out, and then I have to pay another months rent to the landlord!?


----------



## Beatle

I don't recall paying that much commission on a short term let but I don't recall how much I have paid in the past. Have you found a letting agent?


----------



## elrasho

I haven't found a letting agent, I've been getting replies from the that group you sent me the link to. How can I find a letting agent?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> I haven't found a letting agent, I've been getting replies from the Cairo Scholars group. How can I find a letting agent?


To be honest I wouldn't recommend the one I previously used


----------



## elrasho

How do I go about finding a letting agent?


----------



## elrasho

Thanks for all your advice guys, I really appreciate it.

Would contacting the estate agents via the Egyptian Yellow Pages be a good idea or will they be alot more expensive?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Thanks for all your advice guys, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Would contacting the estate agents via the Egyptian Yellow Pages be a good idea or will they be alot more expensive?


I am not sure if they would be much good for a short term let i.e. they would probably be expensive. Are you still going to Cairo in August?


----------



## elrasho

Beatle said:


> I am not sure if they would be much good for a short term let i.e. they would probably be expensive. Are you still going to Cairo in August?


I'm afraid not, I cant afford to go once in August then again in October. So I'm coming around the 5th October and then I have a week to find a studio/apartment. I've actually come across some websites which have decent search engines, I've seen some pics of apartments too. For around 3000LE you can get something OK, just basic like.

Is Mohandiseen walking distance from the British Council because there are alot of apartments there although some are alot worse than others for only a slight change in price.


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> I'm afraid not, I cant afford to go once in August then again in October. So I'm coming around the 5th October and then I have a week to find a studio/apartment. I've actually come across some websites which have decent search engines, I've seen some pics of apartments too. For around 3000LE you can get something OK, just basic like.
> 
> Is Mohandiseen walking distance from the British Council because there are alot of apartments there although some are alot worse than others for only a slight change in price.


I would suggest you are careful about commiting to an apartment without seeing it. 

Mohandiseen is accessible both in terms of walking and taxis and I think you would probably like it there as there is at least one gym, lots of cafes/restaurants (western and Egyptian) and local shops as well as a Western supermarket (Metro). That's assuming you like Cairo that is! 

But I can understand the point you make about not going out there twice. There's a cheap hotel in Mohandiseen called Phoenix which is basic (very basic but I have stayed there) but central if you are looking for somewhere cheap to stay for that first week.

People will charge what they think they can get away with and sometimes there's little reason to what prices people are asking for. As previously stated, flat prices can shoot up during the summer and then come down again around September so it might be worth waiting to see if prices are cheaper after the summer. I am not sure though whether the Gulf Arabs tend to come to Cairo in the summer when it is Ramadan so prices may not go up as much this year.


----------



## elrasho

It makes perfect sense to go in August for a week to have a look around, maybe if I can find a very very cheap hotel I could do it. I take it October is off season so prices should be cheaper right?

There dont seem to be many 1 bedroom apartment/studio though, most are 3 bedroom apartments. If I was to rent one of those the landlord would want to rent the other 2 rooms out wouldn't he.


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> It makes perfect sense to go in August for a week to have a look around, maybe if I can find a very very cheap hotel I could do it. I take it October is off season so prices should be cheaper right?
> 
> There dont seem to be many 1 bedroom apartment/studio though, most are 3 bedroom apartments. If I was to rent one of those the landlord would want to rent the other 2 rooms out wouldn't he.


There are loads of really cheap places downtown that backpackers stay in. But it is extremely polluted in Cairo in August and particularly downtown. I haven't used Rough Guide for cheap places to stay in Cairo but I have for other locations in Egypt and it's usually fairly reliable so you could take a look at finding something in one of the travel guides. I have never tried it but some people have told me you can also get cheap flights to Sharm in the summer with the holiday companies and you could then get a bus to Cairo - it would take about 9 hours by bus but could work out cheaper than flying directly to Cairo (actually it will depend where you are flying from - I usually fly KLM to Cairo from a regional airport and whilst it's not too expensive, I can't usually get any cheap deals on the flights but it may be cheaper if you can fly to Cairo from London).

No, you would be expected to find the remaining flatmates as you are renting the entire flat. I have been caught up in a situation before where one of the flatmates dropped out at the last minute and we had to cover the cost of her room until we found an additional person. I think one bedroom flats are difficult to find - when we were looking, most Egyptians seemed to find the concept of living on your own quite unusual.


----------



## elrasho

Has anyone been or seen this Hostel: Nile Paradise Hostel, Cairo, Egypt: Book Now!

I'm thinking about staying there but as its so new there are no reviews for it, it is close the British Council that's why I want to stay there.


----------

